# Long 9?



## KenpoVzla (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok so on Larry Tatum's website it appears to be a Long 9 Kata for 6th Degree Black Belt. 
However, this is the only place that I have seen or heard of this Kata. 

What do you guys know about? 
Is it an LTKKA made kata?
Is it a required Kata for 6th black belt? 

Any information on it would be great please. I'm really curious since my instructor couldn't even give me any info on it.

http://www.ltatum.com/beltchart.html

(Check bottom of the page)


----------



## Seabrook (Oct 27, 2005)

There is no required Long Form 9 in American Kenpo. My understanding, but don't quote me on this, was that Mr. Tatum created a Long Form 9 for one of his student's for competition. Clyde O'Briant would be able to answer this question more accurately. In any case, if it came from Mr. Tatum, you can bank on it being a fantastic form. 

That stated, Ed Parker was considering a Long Form 9 and even a 10, both of which were going to be weapons-based. 


Hope that helps.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Jamie,
this is an interesting statement


			
				Seabrook said:
			
		

> That stated, Ed Parker was considering a Long Form 9 and even a 10, both of which were going to be weapons-based.


could you elaborate on it a little, to satisfy my curiosity.
with respect
Richie.


----------



## Seabrook (Oct 28, 2005)

My research has shown that while no clear decision had been made about the choice of weapons, Parker was thinking about a rope or belt, police batons, and potentially a combat firearms course for Long Form 10. 

One of Ed Parker's close 1st-generation black belts would likely be able to give some more insight on this discussion.


Hope that helps.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com​


----------



## KenpoVzla (Oct 28, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> My research has shown that while no clear decision had been made about the choice of weapons, Parker was thinking about a rope or belt, police batons, and potentially a combat firearms course for Long Form 10.
> 
> One of Ed Parker's close 1st-generation black belts would likely be able to give some more insight on this discussion.
> 
> ...


 
I would love info on this too, except that almost all of his 1st-generation black belts  are now famous instructors (with a lot of demand), so they're kinda hard to reach.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> There is no required Long Form 9 in American Kenpo. My understanding, but don't quote me on this, was that Mr. Tatum created a Long Form 9 for one of his student's for competition. Clyde O'Briant would be able to answer this question more accurately. In any case, if it came from Mr. Tatum, you can bank on it being a fantastic form.
> 
> That stated, Ed Parker was considering a Long Form 9 and even a 10, both of which were going to be weapons-based.
> 
> ...


It was my understanding that Long Nine was supposed to be a master key form, but that is all I have heared; however, on that note, I have doubts that the LTKK Long Nine and the forms Mr. Parker refered to were the same.
Sean


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 28, 2005)

KenpoVzla said:
			
		

> except that almost all of his 1st-generation black belts are now famous instructors (with a lot of demand), so they're kinda hard to reach.


Some are actually closer than you think. :asian:


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Jamie,
Iv'e bitten again




			
				Seabrook said:
			
		

> One of Ed Parker's close 1st-generation black belts would likely be able to give some more insight on this discussion.
> 
> 
> Out of interest in which time period or group of people would you say that the "Ist generation" come from? is it from the family tree in I.I. Book#5 ?..James Ibrao was E.P's 1st Black Belt...is that correct!
> ...


----------



## Seabrook (Oct 31, 2005)

The 1st-generationers I was referring to would specifically be those who were with Ed Parker right through the 1980s and that were aware of his upcoming ideas with respect to new Long Forms in the system. Someone who trained with Ed Parker, say through the 1970s, but then hadn't trained or kept in close contact with him throughout the 1980s, cleary would not have the same updates to his system that those that were with him would.  

Therefore, guys like Larry Tatum, Bob White, Huk Planas, and so on would be people who would be able to elaborate on this further.


Hope that helps.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 31, 2005)

You can also contact Denns Conatser or Doc Chap'el.  Either of them might have a little more info for you.


----------



## kenpoworks (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks Jamie,
I appreciate the reply.
Richie


----------



## Seabrook (Nov 1, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Thanks Jamie,
> I appreciate the reply.
> Richie


 
No problem Rich.

Hope all is well, brother.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------

